# Mon iPod Classic 6G 160Go affiche une croix rouge



## Elitius (16 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce matin, mon iPod Classic 6G 160 Go ne voulait lire aucune musique. Lorsque je la sélectionne, rien ne se passe. J'ai donc fait un reset en appuyant sur entrer et menu en même temps. Et là, catastrophe. Mon iPod m'a affiché une grosse croix rouge avec un lien vers le support Apple. 
J'ai donc été sur leur site et trouvé la page concernant le problème. Il fallait passer l'iPod en mode disque, et le restaurer via iTunes. Problème, impossible de passer en mode disque. La seule solution restant est donc la réparation. Apple me demande 190 (car l'iPod n'est plus sous garantie depuis novembre 2008), ce qui est aberrant, car j'ai quand même payé 360 il y a à peine 1 an et demi !

Comment puis-je faire pour que cette réparation se fasse gratuitement ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses =)


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2009)

Il est hors garantie, donc je ne pense pas que tu puisses avoir quoi que ce soit de gratuit.

Quand tu le branches sur ton ordinateur, que se passe t'il?


----------



## Elitius (16 Mai 2009)

Il ne se passe absolument rien. L'iPod refuse de passe en mode disque malgré de nombreux essais. iTunes ne le reconnait pas.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2009)

Et en lançant un utilitaire de formatage de disque, est que tu vois l'iPod?

Si oui, le mieux est d'essayer de le formater.


----------



## Elitius (16 Mai 2009)

Je voudrais bien, mais comme je l'ai déjà précisé, l'iPod n'est pas reconnu par l'ordinateur.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2009)

Tu en es certain, aucune application de formatage ne le reconnaît?

Que le système ne monte pas le disque est une chose, que tu ne puisses le formater en est une autre?


----------



## Elitius (16 Mai 2009)

En tout cas, il n'est pas reconnu ni par le poste de travail, ni par le gestionnaire de disque logique. J'ai quoi d'autre comme solution ?


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2009)

La, il faut changer le disque dur interne. Donc, SAV ou alors tu achètes un disque que tu l'installes toi même.

Ou tu revends ton baladeur pour pièce et tu en achètes un autre


----------



## Elitius (16 Mai 2009)

C'est exactement ce que j'ai pu diagnostiquer via le menu spécial (le seul auquel j'ai accès). Le seul test qui ne fonctionne pas, c'est le test HDD. Donc j'ai collé mon oreille à l'iPod, et j'entend clairement des tac tac donc HDD mort =/

Je vais donc aller à Darty pour tenter de le faire changer, et j'appelle Apple si ça ne fonctionne pas.

Sinon, quel est le prix d'un HDD d'iPod Classic ? (j'ai rien trouvé sur Google, c'est un 1,8 pouces).

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide =)


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2009)

UN HD comme le tien coûte minimum 150&#8364;.

Materiel.net vend des disques 1.8 mais je n'ai pas étais voir si ils étaient compatibles avec ton modèle.


----------



## amineloeb (28 Février 2011)

Aiiie!! en lisant vos messages j'ai eu mal au coeur, j'ai le meme probleme pour mon ipod classic 120Go en l'allumant la pomme apple s'affiche et tout de suite apres une croix rouge avec un lien apple support, j'ai essayé la méthode pour le rendre disque dur ça ne marche pas et c'est vrai que quand je l'approche de mon oreille j'entends les TIC TIC TIC  du DD si j'ai bien compris mon DD est mort? pas de solution? SVP aidez-moi !


----------

